
Is Sugar Really Bad for You? - gyre007
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20180918-is-sugar-really-bad-for-you?ocid=ww.social.link.twitter
======
laurex
Like most popular reporting on nutrition, this article is a mess. "Well, a
little sugar doesn't kill you, and might even do good, so sugar is just fine,
except for how it causes problems...." If it's a subject that interests you,
I'd recommend reading The Case Against Sugar by Gary Taubes.
[https://g.co/kgs/13NUgb](https://g.co/kgs/13NUgb)

